# SSL bad record mac

## Lawless

Hiho,

it seems that I'm doing something wrogn with my ssl certificates - on one machine I always get

```

info mail courierpop3login: couriertls: accept: error:1408F455:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:decryption failed or bad record mac

```

when I try to access the pop3s server and on the other machine I get

```

Warning: fsockopen(): SSL operation failed with code 1. OpenSSL Error messages: error:140943FC:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:sslv3 alert bad record mac in /usr/share/squirrelmail/functions/imap_general.php on line 584

```

when I try to enter squirrelmail with imaps.

The certificates themself seem to be correct because I use them also for website security within apache and that is working fine.

I think this ssl error started some time ago with a new openssl version but now with a new apache version the squirrelmail/php error is fatal now and I can't login anymore... so I really want to solve it.

I searched for this error but I didn't find any real information so far. I hope anyone can tell me what to do to...

I allready made some new certificates with the new openssl version without success...

----------

## Lawless

OK, I can login now by telling squirrelmail to use ssl:// instead of tls:// - but why won't apache use tls anymore? I tried it with SSLProtocol which didn't helped...

---

Edit

ok, downgraded openssl - had 0.9.8, down to 0.9.7...

----------

